# hello



## kenzie9mice (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm Mackenzie my moms is on this forum her username is Amandamice and I have 9 mice named, oreo, coconut, willow, bailey, flower, goldie, cocoa, cookies N cream, and stewie. Unfortunately stewie has bum problems so we have to take him back tomorrow  but my mom said I can get another boy  . Mice are one of the best small pets I've had so far, I've had hamsters, guinea pigs e.t.c and so far there the best cutest I've had! :mrgreen:


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------

